# Tidied things up!



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Had most of my gear at work, didn't realise how much I had consumed! So, loaded the lil 1.2 up tonight & sorted it all out.

I have two PW, two buckets & dollies, 5ltr bottles, foam gun, brushes etc at work. Also, my two dodo juice buckets at my dads house 


























































My beloved SN wooden pot is with Dom for a kind gestured Refill :thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

:doublesho

much bigger than when i see it last...


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

What do you need that many pads for?!


----------



## sunilbass (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice collection of pads!


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice collection there, is that a CP in the white box?:buffer:


----------



## fitz (Jul 25, 2009)

Excellent products! and i love your little cave!


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

See you Saturday then Dawn?


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Wish I had space like that in my house for all my gear, awesome stuff Dawn.

Daz.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice collecion,


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Have you got some sort of applicator fetish?! :lol:


----------



## Frenchy0204 (Jul 22, 2009)

Those cheap yellow applicators from Hong Kong. I bought some exactly the same (Although only 2 packs, not 20!!). How are you finding them? I had a look at them today when they arrived, and they seem a little harsh so I'm worried they might induce swirls in my paint. They did seem to soften up a little after I rubbed them in some warm water though.


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow, Very nice collection.


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Noticed you've got some of them wheel blocker things for the hose pipe,

You use them much or are they a bit of a gimmick?

Daz.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

What gloss-it gear do you have? And fancy selling any of it (next week)?


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

you really do live up to your username lol, a magpie collecting all those nice detailing goodies


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> What do you need that many pads for?!


:lol: During the summer I stocked up on new pads, not realising how many I actually had what with them being stored in a black bag!



SimonBash said:


> Nice collection there, is that a CP in the white box?:buffer:


Cheers bud, it sure is :thumb:



Ben_ZS said:


> See you Saturday then Dawn?


erm, yeh ok then!? :lol:



srmtor said:


> Have you got some sort of applicator fetish?! :lol:


I believe so! Its handy to have lots of apps imo! 



Frenchy0204 said:


> Those cheap yellow applicators from Hong Kong. I bought some exactly the same (Although only 2 packs, not 20!!). How are you finding them? I had a look at them today when they arrived, and they seem a little harsh so I'm worried they might induce swirls in my paint. They did seem to soften up a little after I rubbed them in some warm water though.


lol, I only bought 96 applicators! :lol: They aren't too bad, good for the money! I don't think the foam is much different to normal apps?

:thumb:



Razzzle said:


> Noticed you've got some of them wheel blocker things for the hose pipe,
> 
> You use them much or are they a bit of a gimmick?
> 
> Daz.


No they are a god send! I am the least patient person ever & getting the bulky part of the connected hoses on my pw stuck round the wheels is a right ****! These are awesome! 



alan_mcc said:


> What gloss-it gear do you have? And fancy selling any of it (next week)?


lol, iirc the evo polish, activator, gloss enhancer, & i cant remember the other two! :lol:

And no, sorry! Not even tried it yet! :lol:



Hoppo32 said:


> you really do live up to your username lol, a magpie collecting all those nice detailing goodies


Tis good ennit! 

Cheers guys!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

gutted  been searching for a bottle of activator and enhancer for ages- can't find a UK supplier.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

You have way too much stuff that hasn't even been opened Dawn!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> gutted  been searching for a bottle of activator and enhancer for ages- can't find a UK supplier.


You should have taken advantage of PB sale then! :lol: I still payed £55 for the big bottle though :wall:



Will-S said:


> You have way too much stuff that hasn't even been opened Dawn!


lolz, I know! Tis good isn't it!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Is there any need for all that? My o/h would have kittens if I bought all that!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Blimey!!! That's some impressive collection there Dawn!!! :thumb: I do like a woman who's tidy and organised 

Makes me realise how little stuff I've got in comparison  But I found which products I liked and worked for me quite a while ago and the temptation to try new stuff out wore off a long time ago (that's my excuse anyhow and I'm sticking to it :lol.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice Collection


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

thats some stash!


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

magpieV6 said:


> I believe so! Its handy to have lots of apps imo!


I suppose, but theres having lots and then theres having the amount youve got! :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Far too many pads and applicators IMO... Noticed in Maggie112's smart car thread yesterday how many applicators he has....

Do you buy pads/applicators with every order or something? Having 1 or 2 spare is understandable, but that many is clinically insane! :double sho :lol:

Anyway, nice tidy collection of gear, feel free to send unwanted items my way :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

-Mat- said:


> Far too many pads and applicators IMO... Noticed in Maggie112's smart car thread yesterday how many applicators he has....
> 
> Do you buy pads/applicators with every order or something? Having 1 or 2 spare is understandable, but that many is clinically insane! :double sho :lol:
> 
> Anyway, nice tidy collection of gear, feel free to send unwanted items my way :thumb:


Oi! I bought the yellow ones first! And I've bought plenty because different ones have different uses


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

fair enough, but jeezzz LMAO....

Either you're all getting crazier, or I've just lost interest in "building" up a big collection..... Although I do need some new applicators as you mention it :lol:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

How much stuff????? That's a serious collection Dawn!! Wish I had the space to be able to have mine so tidy like that!


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

That is some collection!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Nothing wrong with having pleanty of essentials imo! I'm always leaving apps to the side after use & always like a nice new one! I wait till I've got a washing machine load & do them all together. Works better for me  

I've now decided I'm not going to buy anything until March! Well, deffo try my hardest! I have ran out of snow foam, so me & Maggs are going half's on a 25ltr drum of Actimouse  Then, thats it!!!!


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

magpieV6 said:


> I've now decided I'm not going to buy anything until March! Well, deffo try my hardest! I have ran out of snow foam, so me & Maggs are going half's on a 25ltr drum of Actimouse  Then, thats it!!!!


Thats excatly my thoughts ive got everything i need but im still tempted by a few more zaino bits and g-tech... can i resist !!! :wall:

I bought 25 litres very cheap and sold some to a local lad near me!


----------

